# melamine thickness for enclosure



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi, i am looking at building a 2.4m long x 1m x 1m enclusure for a pair of black headed monitors. 
firstly would this be a good size? 

i dont know how thick the melamine has to be. the only melamine sheets ive found at theses lengths are 3mm thick. would this be too thin? 

id imagine it is. if so how do i join two boards together? 

thank you


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2019)

I assume 3mm is a typo or you're talking about something other than what most people mean when they say melamine in the context of building stuff. I probably wouldn't use melamine for an enclosure that large. It'll likely sag and warp unless you add supports, but I'd just go for an alternative material.

That's a huge enclosure, they'll love it if you set it up well.


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

okay, no worries. I was thinking of getting thick plywood, probably around 25mm - 30mm thick and have supports halfway through the cage. the roof would have large cutouts for mesh and I was thinking about having the sides have panels I can open and close for ventilation.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah, I think your plywood idea is better than melamine, and the supports would be a good idea either way. Plenty of ventilation is also a good idea for these guys, they don't like it too humid.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2019)

the melamine most enclosure builders use is 13mm and does come in 8' (2.4m) sheets. But if you're thinking of timber, I built mine out of 42mm pine frame with shiplap ( like floorboards ) for the outer layer Mine are 1.2x.6x.6 but should be strong enough for double the size.


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

okay awesome, cheers again


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 29, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> the melamine most enclosure builders use is 13mm and does come in 8' (2.4m) sheets. But if you're thinking of timber, I built mine out of 42mm pine frame with shiplap ( like floorboards ) for the outer layer Mine are 1.2x.6x.6 but should be strong enough for double the size.



Sounds really good. I'd love to see pictures of that if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2019)

here is a pic of 1 corner just to give you an idea of the design


----------



## BrettJ (Apr 29, 2019)

Full sheets of melamine at bunnings are 1210×2400×16 @ 42.95.

However for something as long as 2400 go with the framing pine. anything you build at that length will bow. 
you will need to support the top and bottom. as i have not built any thing that size i cant suggest how to do it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shikito123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Alright thank you I won't be making it for quite a few months. Just sketching it out and getting a material list. Also going to attempt at doing a rock wall with a few ledges. We'll just have to see how it goes. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 30, 2019)

You can get away with thinner walls and ceiling provided they are attached to a good strong structural frame.
I'd brace the floors or go to thicker timber for the floors (to avoid sagging under the distributed load of the substrate and the furniture in the viv (hides, basking branches, etc).


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 30, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> here is a pic of 1 corner just to give you an idea of the designView attachment 327011



Looks great  Thanks!


----------

